# Kindle Celebs



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

List of celebs that currently use their Kindle
http://www.kindlenewsandreviews.com/category/celebrity-kindle/


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

hrumph, that's not very many!  What about Oprah? and aren't there some others my aging brain does not remember?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree, Dona, it seems I've heard of lots of others. . . .and the latest update on that site is months ago.  (Plus I didn't recognize about half the names. . . . . . .)


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

MOre and more of them everyday it seems.  Random tidbits I see almost every week witha new celebrity with a kindle.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

That was the first site i have found that actually has a list


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

I saw my newscaster with a K2.  Even local celebrities are getting on the wagon.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

Probably soon they will be using it to study their script.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

would save on weight but probably not functional with as big as the scripts are


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I believe I can truthfully say that there isn't one celebrity on that list from whom I would take a recommendation for just about anything.   

Mike


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Maybe not, but going back through their list, I found this:
http://www.kindlenewsandreviews.com/kindle-appears-in-verizon-commercial/

and if my eyeballs are not deceiving me, that is a K1 WITH SKIN in his hand


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

jmiked said:


> I believe I can truthfully say that there isn't one celebrity on that list from whom I would take a recommendation for just about anything.
> 
> Mike


have to agree Mike..I dont need some celebrity to justify my purchase of a Kindle. Im sure some of them use a lot of the same products I buy. Good for them


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

A celeb who uses a Kindle for environmental (and I'm sure other) reasons is Ed Begley, Jr.  He has used it on-camera on his "Living With Ed" show and seems to have it with him whenever he travels and does a talk.  I'm not one to follow the celeb-trends, but I do feel his advice on environmental issues goes way back - even way before it was trendy.

BTW, I wonder how or why these particular celebs are listed with Amazon?  Are they paid to endorse?  A noted missing celeb would have to be Demi Moore - she tweets about her Kindle all the time and was one of the first who gushed out it to the public (wasn't she the one who introduced it to Oprah?).


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

carlobee said:


> Probably soon they will be using it to study their script.


Funny, that they are even called news "casters". They should be called news readers.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

kevindorsey said:


> Funny, that they are even called news "casters". They should be called news readers.


Funny, that it should even be considered news. It should be called "opinion reading".

Sorry, had to mini-vent for I find the USA "news" lacking in world content. OK, rant over.


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

Some others that come to mind... Jimmy Fallon, Matthew Broderick and John Mayer.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

kevindorsey said:


> Funny, that they are even called news "casters". They should be called news readers.


No, newscaster is problably right. When you cast something you throw it out there. Newscasters throw the "news" out there and hope someone will actually believe them! :>)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Aw c'mon.
We have 8900+ "celebs" with Kindles right here!

They are called KB members.

Just sayin......


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Good one Geoff 

just replyin' ..........


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I heard Jennifer Koppleman Hutt say how much she loved her Kindle last night on their Sirius version of "Whatever!" but it didn't sound as if Alexis was much into it and I doubt Martha uses one of she'd have probably mentioned it.  I can see both of them being book snobs though.  But it was fun to hear how much she loved hers, and the caller happened to have one as well when she mentioned it during a discussion on a book they were suggesting.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Aw c'mon.
> We have 8900+ "celebs" with Kindles right here!
> 
> They are called KB members.
> ...


LOL


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Amazon doesn't need much advertising with celebs doing all the work


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

carlobee said:


> Probably soon they will be using it to study their script.


Yes, Kindles are being used for scripts... You can read about it here and download a copy of the Avatar script that's already been converted if you like. 

http://kindleworld.blogspot.com/2010/01/kindle-gets-more-roles-in-hollywood.html


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

A couple of lesser know celebs are: Ming-Na (ER and Joy Luck Club) and David Blue ("Logan" on Moonlight and Ugly Betty).  I pop in and read their twitter stuff and they both got one in the past month or so.

Tris


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

What would be even more interesting than just knowing who owned a Kindle would be knowing if any of those 'big name' people visit our forums?    Of course, I would never tell if say... Rudy Giuliani wanted to send me a PM and tell me his screen name... I'm just saying it would be OK, absolutely OK, if Jennifer Anniston or Brad Pitt or Angelina Jolie or Oprah or... well, you know who you are


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

loca said:


> Amazon doesn't need much advertising with celebs doing all the work


I think there are more closet Kindle celebs out there


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

carlobee said:


> Probably soon they will be using it to study their script.


That would be a smart move on the original works... I know that I am converting scripts and scores to PDF (high speed scanner anyone?) so that I can have them with me on the train ... Ragime is in my Kindle now, as soon as I have the hard copy RENT will be. I keep hoping the rights holders/licensors will start making scripts and scores available by PDF


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There was a thread somewhere about how some studios are using Kindles to distribute scripts.

For purchasing them for use by community theaters. . . .you'd think they'd be happy to provide them that way.  After all, then it's the theater company that has to actually print the things for the actors. . . . . .Seems like it'd save money. . . .and the company wouldn't need to print out the who script for every actor. . .the ones that only have two lines, just need the page or so with those lines. . . . . .


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Thing is (at least for Musicals) they are trying to 'control' the number of scripts that get 'out there'. 

We're officially precluded from copies, and any number of other things on the script, but given that we get charged from 25 to 60 for a 'non-returned' book, we've taken to sending everything to casts via PDF in email and then they can print as they need. Its easier than the problem of making sure the books we get are clean (and returned) when we send them back. You want an "actual" book, well, a deposit is required.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

add Tony Romo


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Just saw a Kindle reference on Monday's Oprah - Tom Papa, the comedian/ref on the new show "The Marriage Ref" was on and talking about things he & his wife could use a ref for.  He said every time he settles down to read on his Kindle, his wife thinks it's time for them to talk.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm. . . . . .she waits for him to put it down? I would count that as a good thing. 

OTOH. . . . . .I know the solution to the problem. . . . . .


Spoiler



never put it down!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

On Sunday there was a special article in the Parade magazine that quoted Diane Sawyer as saying that she read from her Kindle.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

The current issue of Fortune has an article on "The Future of Reading" which says that Jimmy Wales, the founder of Wikipedia, subscribes to the _New York Times_ on his Kindle.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I believe I read on Alyssa Milano's Twitter page a while ago that she uses a Kindle.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmm. . . . . .she waits for him to put it down? I would count that as a good thing.
> 
> OTOH. . . . . .I know the solution to the problem. . . . . .
> 
> ...


I saw that Oprah show and no, she doesn't wait for him to put it down, she waits until he starts reading on his kindle and wants to talk.


----------

